# Window goes down when you open door .....why??



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

When components are removed, sometimes a reprogramming is needed. Try these steps: 


Service Information


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Stone123 said:


> So I drive a 2014 chevy cruze and I'm having a issue with drives door window going down when you open drivers door. Iv replaced the regulator back in July 2021 . Now could this be the window regulator or door switch PLEASE ANY HELP IS HELPFUL



Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Hollybell1 (4 mo ago)

I’m having this same issue after getting a new battery today. But now my window is all the way down and will not roll up. Any suggestions??


----------

